# Reefkeeper Lite



## Cwiz (Dec 10, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a reefkeeper lite to control my temp in a new 125 6ft with a 55 gallon diy sump. Was wondering if anyone has used it and is it worth the money to add the lighting and pump controls to it. Any feed back welcome.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a Reefkeeper Elite on my reef tank and it's great. I also have the lighting controller but it only works for lights that have a 0 - 10 volt analog dimming channel. Not sure if your lights function this way. All the lighting controller does is allow you to ramp the brightness up and down, and control the overall intensity. If you just need to turn the lights on and off you can set up a timer on one of the PC4 outlets.

The pump controller is intended to be used with the Tunze Stream pumps only, and IMO it doesn't really add anything useful.

Controlling a heater works very well with the reefkeeper. I have mine set to 78 degrees, the heater comes on at 77.9 and goes off at 78.1 keeping a near constant temp in the colder months. The lite is a pretty good controller but only allows 4 modules total, and only comes with one PC4 (4 plug outlets). That is probably enough for the average freshwater tank though.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe I run the Lite with a single PC4. I run a power bar off of 1 plug to have multiple items hooked up. I haven't yet set it up to turn on/off pumps during feeding. Temp drops from 78.9^ to my pre-set 79^ that's it.


----------



## Cwiz (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info b3w4r3. Was what i was looking for. I think i'll just get the lighting controls and do a diy lite from steve's led's to connect to the system since i don't have any lights currently. The pump controls would be nice but don't really want to spend that much on circ. pumps. Can't wait to start my sump tomorrow.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think all of Steve's drivers use PWM dimming, not analog like the Reefkeeper ALC supplies. He sells a PWM to analog converter for an additional cost though. I got my leds and drivers from Rapid led, and they have drivers for both types of dimming control. Just make sure you get what you need to make use of the ALC if that's the way you go.

You can put any pumps on a multi timer with the RKL. It allows you to use it as a wave maker, though it's just basic on and off.

Make sure you download the MyReef2.0 software for the Reefkeeper, and follow the instructions to update the modules before you program anything. All settings get erased when you update  Good luck with the sump build!


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a ReefKeeper Lite on my small tank, and a ReefKeeper Elite on my large tank, and had a Neptune Apex on my reef tank. Both of the Digital Aquatics controllers (RKL, RKE) work fine and get the job done, but I really ended up preferring the Apex. The way it's programmed is more to my liking, and the sensor readings seem to be more stable - fluctuate less from second-to-second. This might sound minor, but if you intentionally use a relatively low hysteresis setting, it can cause things to be turned on when they really shouldn't be. (This caused me issues with my chiller on the reef tank, which is why I switched to the Apex.) Exception to this: Multi-Timers on the ReefKeepers, once you figure out how to use them, are killer, and get used for both of my automatic water change systems on my freshwater tanks.

If you get the RKL, keep in mind that it only allows 4 modules. IMO the RKE is worth the extra if you don't go with an Apex.

BTW - word on the street is that Digital Aquatics has started investing in new module development (such as a new DC pump controller for Jebao pumps) and software upgrades for the ReefKeepers. This is something they haven't done for some years, and is a really good sign. Hopefully they recognize that they need to do something in order to remain competitive.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I just bought a RKL for the reef tank I'm setting up. I wasn't planning on buying any controller for the tank, but I have 3 different lights (white, actinic, and refugium) that I wanted to control and also wanted a heater controller (because I don't trust heaters). By the time I bought the 3 timers, the heater controller, and a decent thermometer, I would be over 3/4 of the way to the cost of the RKL. To me, that makes it worth the money, and I don't have space for all the timers and controllers, so that's nice.

I agree that programming it through the head unit is kind of "clunky", but hooking it to the PC and using the software makes things pretty easy. The price gap between the RKL and Apex is pretty big, I think for most freshwater tanks, the RKL is sufficient to get the job done. I like it for what it is.


----------



## Cwiz (Dec 10, 2013)

I ended up ordering what i thought was a Reefkeeper Lite off eBay for 89. Was extremly happy until i got it and was ecstatic when i realize i had won a reefkeeper lite plus. I have had it up and running for 2 weeks now and can say i love it. I would recommend it to anyone who is interested in this system even at normal price. I have already bought one for my other tank. The best part of the system it is super easy to program as long a you know how to read and follow what you are doing and it can control my jebao pumps.


----------

